# Seiko 6139



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

A lot of info is available about the Seiko 7S26 movement; i.e. it's a basic but reliable workhorse, non hacking movement etc but does anybody have any info on the Seiko 6139 movement? I've looked on the internet but can't find anything. Is it still produced? Is it reliable and well regarded?

Thanks in advance,

Andrew.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Running_man said:


> A lot of info is available about the Seiko 7S26 movement; i.e. it's a basic but reliable workhorse, non hacking movement etc but does anybody have any info on the Seiko 6139 movement? I've looked on the internet but can't find anything. Is it still produced? Is it reliable and well regarded?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Andrew.


 they're excellent movements though they've been obsolete for quiet a few years now, i have about six or eight of them, as far as i know, none have ever been serviced and two of them run perfectly, not bad for watches that were made in the early 70's.

john


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Cheers for the reply John, it makes you wonder how Seiko make them to last whilst other maunfacturers need servicing at shorter intervals. Do you have a family photo of your eight 6139's?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hello running man

i don't have a group pic, i'll stick one up over the weekend (setting off to work in a mo







)

john


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Andrew,

Hope I'm not teaching granny etc.... but try Googling 'Seiko Movement Table' and the fortunecookie listing gives a few details. Also 'Jayhawk's Watch Photograph Database' has a load of 6139 pics if you click on 'Seiko 6000s' and keep clicking. I've got a 6012, an 8020 and a Darth Vader (needs detail work) and think they are great.

They are astonishingly reliable; I had one serviced by Steve Burrage, but suspect I was trying to reset the day/date at the wrong time and it may have gone one without work - although Steve did clean it up nicely along with the overhaul.

Sorry I can't just give the links, but I can't seem to do it as easily as posting photographs. Help anyone?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

grey said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> Hope I'm not teaching granny etc.... but try Googling 'Seiko Movement Table' and the fortunecookie listing gives a few details. Also 'Jayhawk's Watch Photograph Database' has a load of 6139 pics if you click on 'Seiko 6000s' and keep clicking. I've got a 6012, an 8020 and a Darth Vader (needs detail work) and think they are great.
> 
> ...


Hello Graham,

Thanks for the suggestion; I'll give it a go later.







I'd googled Seiko movements guide but got very little. Alan (Bladerunner) kindly PM'd me the Jayhawk's Database yesterday which is now in my favourites folder! Pure watch p0rn!









After getting an old Seiko, I desire more! I missed out on a 1968 Sportmatic the other week that I could have got for a good price from the US but her indoors decided that we can't afford it! I think this is where I start to specialise in my collection!

Cheers Gents,

Andrew.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Running_man said:


> [PM'd me the Jayhawk's Database yesterday which is now in my favourites folder! Pure watch p0rn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A photo to show my talents are not much better here either. A few of my earlier Seikos plus a Sandoz Sub. The Sportsmatic and the Weekdaters are nicer than the photo suggests. The cheapo Sportsmatic and the Seahorse to its left are super examples of how Seiko had it right in a period when Datsun, Toytota and the rest of the Jap car makers were getting it soooo wrong visually.

Graham


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Running_man said:


> I think this is where I start to specialise in my collection!


Or where you start getting them posted to your work address


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

grey said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > [PM'd me the Jayhawk's Database yesterday which is now in my favourites folder! Pure watch p0rn!
> ...


That's not a bad pic at all Graham, I probably couldn't do much better! You have some nice Seikos, I like the case and the strap on the one on the far left and the Hirsch Rally really suits the 6139 in the centre.



unlcky alf said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is where I start to specialise in my collection!
> ...


I would do if I could trust the gits in the post room!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

grey said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > [PM'd me the Jayhawk's Database yesterday which is now in my favourites folder! Pure watch p0rn!
> ...


That's not a bad pic at all Graham, I probably couldn't do much better! You have some nice Seikos, I like the case and the strap on the one on the far left and the Hirsch Rally really suits the 6139 in the centre.



unlcky alf said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is where I start to specialise in my collection!
> ...


I would do if I could trust the gits in the post room!


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Running_man said:


> I like the case and the strap on the one on the far left and the Hirsch Rally really suits the 6139 in the centre.


The strap on the 8020 (1973) is one of two supposedly NOS 'vintage' Seiko straps I have in 20mm ends which fits this very well, but not some other 6139s with 20mm lugs like the Darth Vader (below) which has awkward access.










The 8020 can look very strange on leather straps whereas (IMHO) the taper of the slatted bracelet blends in nicely.

Mods - If my pics are causing blurred vision or the subject is causing members to lose the will to live please remove and I can continue to bore Runnin_man by PM


----------

